# Down Regulating and Cipralex



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi there, I was on cipralex for 9 months for ocd.  I am going for a fet in June and I came off cipralex just last week.  I was only on 10mg per day and I weaned myself off it, going down to 5mg per day and then every other day - I took my last 5mg on Wednesday of last week (4th May) - this was the day that I started suprecur for dr, however, I started to feel really lighted headed on Friday 6th and took another 5mg.  I haven't had any cipralex since then, but I have been having awful dizziness and light heads since Sunday (8th May).

I don't know if I came off the cipralex too quickly and didn't wean myself off it properly or if it has interacted with the dr drug.  I was on cipralex before for about 6 months and I remember feeling dizzy etc when I came off it the last time, but for some reason it feels worse and lasting longer.  Also, I'm taking ceterizine (sp!) for hayfever!  Honestly, if you turned me upside down I'd rattle   

I was wondering if you could give me some advice XXX


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Treatment with Cipralex should be gradually withdrawn over a period of 1-2 weeks and the withdrawal symptoms usually resolve within 2 weeks under normal circumstances.

If withdrawals are severe, you can go more slowly.
Sometimes withdrawals can last 2-3 months in sensitive patients.

The down regulation can also make you feel odd with dizziness etc. It is difficult to determine which is making you feel poorly as two things with the same side-effects have happened at the same time.

I suggest you chat with your GP.


----------



## Tessykins (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Hazel, thanks so much for your reply, I feel better now as feel less dizzy etc I suppose I just needed time to get the drug out of my system.  I see by your signature that you're almost due yourself after a long hard journey, wishing you all the best X .


----------

